# BB17



## Sarah G

drifter I was just at my BB site to see what is going on and saw a reference to a gal who was trying to get on this season.  She is saying it wasn't meant to be but everyone thinks she may be trying to throw us off.  Hope she makes it, really funny.  Go to my link and listen to Bella mealtdowns:

utopia bella s meltdown - YouTube


----------



## Sarah G

Starts 6/24


----------



## Sonny Clark

Sarah G said:


> drifter I was just at my BB site to see what is going on and saw a reference to a gal who was trying to get on this season.  She is saying it wasn't meant to be but everyone thinks she may be trying to throw us off.  Hope she makes it, really funny.  Go to my link and listen to Bella mealtdowns:
> 
> utopia bella s meltdown - YouTube


AA462
LL091
&  CC512


----------



## JoeMoma

Sonny Clark said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> drifter I was just at my BB site to see what is going on and saw a reference to a gal who was trying to get on this season.  She is saying it wasn't meant to be but everyone thinks she may be trying to throw us off.  Hope she makes it, really funny.  Go to my link and listen to Bella mealtdowns:
> 
> utopia bella s meltdown - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> AA462
> LL091
> &  CC512
Click to expand...

BR549


----------



## Sarah G

Are you two trying to say you don't know what BB17 means in some round about way?


----------



## Sonny Clark

Sarah G said:


> Are you two trying to say you don't know what BB17 means in some round about way?


Exactly


----------



## JoeMoma

Sonny Clark said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you two trying to say you don't know what BB17 means in some round about way?
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly
Click to expand...

My best guess is Big Brother 17th season.

Nothing is more fake that a reality show.


----------



## Sarah G

Yes, Big Brother 17.


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> Starts 6/24



So excited! 

I hope the feeds are good this year


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> drifter I was just at my BB site to see what is going on and saw a reference to a gal who was trying to get on this season.  She is saying it wasn't meant to be but everyone thinks she may be trying to throw us off.  Hope she makes it, really funny.  Go to my link and listen to Bella mealtdowns:
> 
> utopia bella s meltdown - YouTube




 So is she going to be on BB17?


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G Mertex  anyone watch the new BB Cast videos ?


----------



## Sarah G

Not yet.


----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


> Sarah G Mertex  anyone watch the new BB Cast videos ?


I bought the feeds today, I thought it started tomorrow.  Derp.

Anyway, I started to watch a couple of cast videos.  The Dentist looks pretty crazy.


----------



## Michelle420

The Ryan Reynolds look alike is cute. Audrey (trans-woman) said she wants to play the game like she's Dexter, she's going to be a vixen. I usually don't like that type but we will see if she plays the game well.

The short Cowboy  is going to powertrip I can already tell


----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


> The Ryan Reynolds look alike is cute. Audrey (trans-woman) said she wants to play the game like she's Dexter, she's going to be a vixen. I usually don't like that type but we will see if she plays the game well.
> 
> The short Cowboy  is going to powertrip I can already tell


The feeds are playing that music and they have the fish tank up.  Getting close.


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ryan Reynolds look alike is cute. Audrey (trans-woman) said she wants to play the game like she's Dexter, she's going to be a vixen. I usually don't like that type but we will see if she plays the game well.
> 
> The short Cowboy  is going to powertrip I can already tell
> 
> 
> 
> The feeds are playing that music and they have the fish tank up.  Getting close.
Click to expand...


I know, they are supposed to be up after tonight's airing correct?


----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ryan Reynolds look alike is cute. Audrey (trans-woman) said she wants to play the game like she's Dexter, she's going to be a vixen. I usually don't like that type but we will see if she plays the game well.
> 
> The short Cowboy  is going to powertrip I can already tell
> 
> 
> 
> The feeds are playing that music and they have the fish tank up.  Getting close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, they are supposed to be up after tonight's airing correct?
Click to expand...

Not sure, they said 9:45 but that could be Pacific time.


----------



## Michelle420

Holy crap day 1 on the feeds and an HG is already Crying and missing home. WTF?!


----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


> Holy crap day 1 on the feeds and an HG is already Crying and missing home. WTF?!


This group is really getting into the strategy.  I finally found out who the twin is.  I learned something today.


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap day 1 on the feeds and an HG is already Crying and missing home. WTF?!
> 
> 
> 
> This group is really getting into the strategy.  I finally found out who the twin is.  I learned something today.
Click to expand...


Who is the twin? I watched the feeds a little but not as much as I usually do.


----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap day 1 on the feeds and an HG is already Crying and missing home. WTF?!
> 
> 
> 
> This group is really getting into the strategy.  I finally found out who the twin is.  I learned something today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is the twin? I watched the feeds a little but not as much as I usually do.
Click to expand...

Davedonne, the Black girl.  I think that's how you spell her name.


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap day 1 on the feeds and an HG is already Crying and missing home. WTF?!
> 
> 
> 
> This group is really getting into the strategy.  I finally found out who the twin is.  I learned something today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is the twin? I watched the feeds a little but not as much as I usually do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Davedonne, the Black girl.  I think that's how you spell her name.
Click to expand...


Oh neat, I hope it works for them.


----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap day 1 on the feeds and an HG is already Crying and missing home. WTF?!
> 
> 
> 
> This group is really getting into the strategy.  I finally found out who the twin is.  I learned something today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is the twin? I watched the feeds a little but not as much as I usually do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Davedonne, the Black girl.  I think that's how you spell her name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh neat, I hope it works for them.
Click to expand...

They did it in another season and I believe the HGs figured it out.


----------



## Michelle420

I'm watching Clay instruct a workout


----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


> I'm watching Clay instruct a workout


Oh, I think there was a girl instructing one the other day.  Who do you like so far?  Audrey is the most informative one.  Looks like the Dentist, John is getting on people's nerves.  I don't like the blonde girl with the blunt cut and bangs.  She never shuts up.

I haven't watched much at all this weekend, I still don't know their names.


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching Clay instruct a workout
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I think there was a girl instructing one the other day.  Who do you like so far?  Audrey is the most informative one.  Looks like the Dentist, John is getting on people's nerves.  I don't like the blonde girl with the blunt cut and bangs.  She never shuts up.
> 
> I haven't watched much at all this weekend, I still don't know their names.
Click to expand...


The blonde girl with bangs is Meg, she gets on my nerves too. I don't have a favorite yet, so far I just have ones that I am not that into. 

Which kind of game player do you normally like, the cut throat type, the kind who wins competitions, good social game or other?

I like the ones who wins comps (Donny won a lot of comps), I like people with good social games and I don't mind villains but I typically don't root for them.

Last year I liked Donny the best, but I did think Derrick played the best social game. Derrick was fascinating to watch.

Still, I always tend to pick the underdog or nice person, not sure who that will be this year.


----------



## Sarah G

I like the strategists and super fans.  I love to hear why they are doing what they plan to do.  Those types are always the competitive ones so I guess that's how I describe my favs.  Last year, it was hard being a fan to any of them.  Donny was the closest.

My favorite ever was Kasar.  Yeah, way back.  What up, Kaysar...


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> I like the strategists and super fans.  I love to hear why they are doing what they plan to do.  Those types are always the competitive ones so I guess that's how I describe my favs.  Last year, it was hard being a fan to any of them.  Donny was the closest.
> 
> My favorite ever was Kasar.  Yeah, way back.  What up, Kaysar...



Sexy Handsome


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> I like the strategists and super fans.  I love to hear why they are doing what they plan to do.  Those types are always the competitive ones so I guess that's how I describe my favs.  Last year, it was hard being a fan to any of them.  Donny was the closest.
> 
> My favorite ever was Kasar.  Yeah, way back.  What up, Kaysar...



This year is already full of drama. Audrey is stirring the pot early. Not an Audrey fan. I still don't know who to like yet.


----------



## Sarah G

Drifter, there was a big meltdown at 1:30p, cams 3 & 4 involving Audrey and a lot of HGs.


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> Drifter, there was a big meltdown at 1:30p, cams 3 & 4 involving Audrey and a lot of HGs.



I missed it I was out for a while, dang !


----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drifter, there was a big meltdown at 1:30p, cams 3 & 4 involving Audrey and a lot of HGs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed it I was out for a while, dang !
Click to expand...

look it up in the feed archive.  That little calendar tells you the day and time.  It's Pacific time so it's 1:30 and on Cams 3 or 4.


----------



## Michelle420

Is this part of it?


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


>


This one, in the have not room.


----------



## Michelle420

Holy SHIT Davonne and Jason stepped up and brought Audrey to the mattress LOL!


----------



## Michelle420

Some serious bullying of Steve.


----------



## Michelle420

I can't wait for Jace to be gone, what an asshole.


----------



## Michelle420

"Everyone's been playing me like a fuckin guitar"


----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the strategists and super fans.  I love to hear why they are doing what they plan to do.  Those types are always the competitive ones so I guess that's how I describe my favs.  Last year, it was hard being a fan to any of them.  Donny was the closest.
> 
> My favorite ever was Kasar.  Yeah, way back.  What up, Kaysar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This year is already full of drama. Audrey is stirring the pot early. Not an Audrey fan. I still don't know who to like yet.
Click to expand...

Drifter, are you watching this?


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the strategists and super fans.  I love to hear why they are doing what they plan to do.  Those types are always the competitive ones so I guess that's how I describe my favs.  Last year, it was hard being a fan to any of them.  Donny was the closest.
> 
> My favorite ever was Kasar.  Yeah, way back.  What up, Kaysar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This year is already full of drama. Audrey is stirring the pot early. Not an Audrey fan. I still don't know who to like yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drifter, are you watching this?
Click to expand...


Yes but my bbviewer went down today so I have not seen much.


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G  Boy they gave Austin a good edit  Vanessa is trippen paranoid. Audrey is already trying to flip the house again crazy and John is winning but staying in good standing with everyone.

Who is Becky with?


----------



## Moonglow

Sarah G said:


> Are you two trying to say you don't know what BB17 means in some round about way?


Bare Backing with a 17 incher...


----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


> Sarah G  Boy they gave Austin a good edit  Vanessa is trippen paranoid. Audrey is already trying to flip the house again crazy and John is winning but staying in good standing with everyone.
> 
> Who is Becky with?


I think Becky and John had a date the other night.  John's my fav right now.  Audrey just will never learn.


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G  Boy they gave Austin a good edit  Vanessa is trippen paranoid. Audrey is already trying to flip the house again crazy and John is winning but staying in good standing with everyone.
> 
> Who is Becky with?
> 
> 
> 
> I think Becky and John had a date the other night.  John's my fav right now.  Audrey just will never learn.
Click to expand...

 
I think John could win he is playing the best game, he lays low and wins when he needs to. I like John and Becky together. John is one of my favorites I would like to see Becky socialize more with others.


----------



## Gracie

Every time John talks in the DR, I think of Bob Goldwaith.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> Every time John talks in the DR, I think of Bob Goldwaith.



He voice does crack somewhat but I think he is playing a great game and could win. Who are you liking and hating so far?

Audrey gets on my nerves!


----------



## Gracie

I heartily dislike Audrey and her googly eyes. Been wanting her out since day one.

James seems sane but I haven't seen enough of his play to know if he's an ass or not.

Austin is an idiot.

Liz and Julia are ok, but I hate their ass kissing of Shelli and Clay.

Meg is an irritant. 

Jason irks me.

Vanessa is in the same realm as Audrey. Don't like either one.

Becky who? Floater. She will float to the end. I hate floaters.

In short..I don't much care for any of them.


----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G  Boy they gave Austin a good edit  Vanessa is trippen paranoid. Audrey is already trying to flip the house again crazy and John is winning but staying in good standing with everyone.
> 
> Who is Becky with?
> 
> 
> 
> I think Becky and John had a date the other night.  John's my fav right now.  Audrey just will never learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think John could win he is playing the best game, he lays low and wins when he needs to. I like John and Becky together. John is one of my favorites I would like to see Becky socialize more with others.
Click to expand...

I just watch the episodes for the DRs.  Hey, is that Becky that got hit by a train?  Good lord, her face looks terrible, she got hit right in the head by a train!


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G  Boy they gave Austin a good edit  Vanessa is trippen paranoid. Audrey is already trying to flip the house again crazy and John is winning but staying in good standing with everyone.
> 
> Who is Becky with?
> 
> 
> 
> I think Becky and John had a date the other night.  John's my fav right now.  Audrey just will never learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think John could win he is playing the best game, he lays low and wins when he needs to. I like John and Becky together. John is one of my favorites I would like to see Becky socialize more with others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just watch the episodes for the DRs.  Hey, is that Becky that got hit by a train?  Good lord, her face looks terrible, she got hit right in the head by a train!
Click to expand...


I haven't found anything to know whether the train story is true or not but I believed her.


----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G  Boy they gave Austin a good edit  Vanessa is trippen paranoid. Audrey is already trying to flip the house again crazy and John is winning but staying in good standing with everyone.
> 
> Who is Becky with?
> 
> 
> 
> I think Becky and John had a date the other night.  John's my fav right now.  Audrey just will never learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think John could win he is playing the best game, he lays low and wins when he needs to. I like John and Becky together. John is one of my favorites I would like to see Becky socialize more with others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just watch the episodes for the DRs.  Hey, is that Becky that got hit by a train?  Good lord, her face looks terrible, she got hit right in the head by a train!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't found anything to know whether the train story is true or not but I believed her.
Click to expand...

I've been looking at her face and it seems to have been put back together.  When she told the story, it seemed true, she told details about how it happened although how she didn't hear the thing coming before stepping close to the tracks is beyond me.


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G  Boy they gave Austin a good edit  Vanessa is trippen paranoid. Audrey is already trying to flip the house again crazy and John is winning but staying in good standing with everyone.
> 
> Who is Becky with?
> 
> 
> 
> I think Becky and John had a date the other night.  John's my fav right now.  Audrey just will never learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think John could win he is playing the best game, he lays low and wins when he needs to. I like John and Becky together. John is one of my favorites I would like to see Becky socialize more with others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just watch the episodes for the DRs.  Hey, is that Becky that got hit by a train?  Good lord, her face looks terrible, she got hit right in the head by a train!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't found anything to know whether the train story is true or not but I believed her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been looking at her face and it seems to have been put back together.  When she told the story, it seemed true, she told details about how it happened although how she didn't hear the thing coming before stepping close to the tracks is beyond me.
Click to expand...


I kind of believe the story, and I like Becky , I know she is not popular but there is something about her I like. I hope Johnny Mac takes Becky far with him. The one i dislike the most this year is Audrey, and I think what Da'Vonne said is right people are afraid to evict her because she's a transwoman. I wouldn't be it's 500k there's the door Audrey 

I just hope CBS isn't rigging it for Audrey because I want John to win


----------



## Sarah G

I don't know if I told you before but I just love Julie Chen.  She always dresses so cute and she is so funny.  She just told a story on her show about how Carrie Underwood's dogs accidentally locked the car doors with her 4 month old baby inside.  She said Carrie was so scared and worried but before Carrie could say Jesus Take The Wheel,  her brother came to her rescue to break the window.  

  Julie was laughing at that joke herself..


----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Becky and John had a date the other night.  John's my fav right now.  Audrey just will never learn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think John could win he is playing the best game, he lays low and wins when he needs to. I like John and Becky together. John is one of my favorites I would like to see Becky socialize more with others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just watch the episodes for the DRs.  Hey, is that Becky that got hit by a train?  Good lord, her face looks terrible, she got hit right in the head by a train!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't found anything to know whether the train story is true or not but I believed her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been looking at her face and it seems to have been put back together.  When she told the story, it seemed true, she told details about how it happened although how she didn't hear the thing coming before stepping close to the tracks is beyond me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I kind of believe the story, and I like Becky , I know she is not popular but there is something about her I like. I hope Johnny Mac takes Becky far with him. The one i dislike the most this year is Audrey, and I think what Da'Vonne said is right people are afraid to evict her because she's a transwoman. I wouldn't be it's 500k there's the door Audrey
> 
> I just hope CBS isn't rigging it for Audrey because I want John to win
Click to expand...

I think Audrey is still getting backdoored this week, right?


----------



## Gracie

Julie irks me too. She was on some show and whining and crying about how much she wants Audrey to win because Audrey has "been thru so much and is so brave".
Bullshit. She wants her to win so a transgender wins and no other reason. Policitally correct butt kissing.


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think John could win he is playing the best game, he lays low and wins when he needs to. I like John and Becky together. John is one of my favorites I would like to see Becky socialize more with others.
> 
> 
> 
> I just watch the episodes for the DRs.  Hey, is that Becky that got hit by a train?  Good lord, her face looks terrible, she got hit right in the head by a train!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't found anything to know whether the train story is true or not but I believed her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been looking at her face and it seems to have been put back together.  When she told the story, it seemed true, she told details about how it happened although how she didn't hear the thing coming before stepping close to the tracks is beyond me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I kind of believe the story, and I like Becky , I know she is not popular but there is something about her I like. I hope Johnny Mac takes Becky far with him. The one i dislike the most this year is Audrey, and I think what Da'Vonne said is right people are afraid to evict her because she's a transwoman. I wouldn't be it's 500k there's the door Audrey
> 
> I just hope CBS isn't rigging it for Audrey because I want John to win
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Audrey is still getting backdoored this week, right?
Click to expand...


Nope. Jeff's going on the block.


----------



## Sarah G

Omg, I have to start watching more.


----------



## Michelle420

free feeds here Big Brother 17 USA Live Feeds Online BB17 US 2015 Stream Nowwatchtvlive.me


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> Julie irks me too. She was on some show and whining and crying about how much she wants Audrey to win because Audrey has "been thru so much and is so brave".
> Bullshit. She wants her to win so a transgender wins and no other reason. Policitally correct butt kissing.



They are probably going to rig it for Audrey. I'd rather John win, actually I'd rather anyone but Audrey win. Audrey is the only one I truly can't stand. I resent Vanessa using the excuse that Audrey being transgender is the reason for not putting her up, because Vanessa doesn't want to make the lbgt community mad. What a crock!


----------



## Sarah G

I already bought them.  Okay, I see 



Spoiler: Spoiler



John has the veto and James is up with him.


----------



## Gracie

Audrey is insane.


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> I don't know if I told you before but I just love Julie Chen.  She always dresses so cute and she is so funny.  She just told a story on her show about how Carrie Underwood's dogs accidentally locked the car doors with her 4 month old baby inside.  She said Carrie was so scared and worried but before Carrie could say Jesus Take The Wheel,  her brother came to her rescue to break the window.
> 
> Julie was laughing at that joke herself..



Julie's funny. Did you know she's married to Les Moonves who is also the chief executive of CBS. I think Big Brother has always been her pet project. She said in an interview I read that she likes strong players especially the villains people who are not afraid to get blood on their hands and she can't stand floaters. She said if she was in the house she be a competitive strong player. she does seem to have a good sense of humor.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> Audrey is insane.



She's the worst and seems like a real nutter.


----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I told you before but I just love Julie Chen.  She always dresses so cute and she is so funny.  She just told a story on her show about how Carrie Underwood's dogs accidentally locked the car doors with her 4 month old baby inside.  She said Carrie was so scared and worried but before Carrie could say Jesus Take The Wheel,  her brother came to her rescue to break the window.
> 
> Julie was laughing at that joke herself..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julie's funny. Did you know she's married to Les Moonves who is also the chief executive of CBS. I think Big Brother has always been her pet project. She said in an interview I read that she likes strong players especially the villains people who are not afraid to get blood on their hands and she can't stand floaters. She said if she was in the house she be a competitive strong player. she does seem to have a good sense of humor.
Click to expand...

Yes, I knew she was married to that ultra rich guy and one reason I like her so much is she is so down to earth and engaging anyway.  She's not a snob.  She can be tough like with those racist house guests a couple of years ago but she's good at what she does.


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I told you before but I just love Julie Chen.  She always dresses so cute and she is so funny.  She just told a story on her show about how Carrie Underwood's dogs accidentally locked the car doors with her 4 month old baby inside.  She said Carrie was so scared and worried but before Carrie could say Jesus Take The Wheel,  her brother came to her rescue to break the window.
> 
> Julie was laughing at that joke herself..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julie's funny. Did you know she's married to Les Moonves who is also the chief executive of CBS. I think Big Brother has always been her pet project. She said in an interview I read that she likes strong players especially the villains people who are not afraid to get blood on their hands and she can't stand floaters. She said if she was in the house she be a competitive strong player. she does seem to have a good sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I knew she was married to that ultra rich guy and one reason I like her so much is she is so down to earth and engaging anyway.  She's not a snob.  She can be tough like with those racist house guests a couple of years ago but she's good at what she does.
Click to expand...


She would be fun to be friends with


----------



## Michelle420

Jason's gay and has no problem putting Audrey up so Vanessa's excuse because she's a lesbian and has to be loyal to LBGT community is crap. Jason can't wait to get rid of Audrey.


----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


> Jason's gay and has no problem putting Audrey up so Vanessa's excuse because she's a lesbian and has to be loyal to LBGT community is crap. Jason can't wait to get rid of Audrey.


Audrey is really scheming and lying.  She should lay low for at least this week.  Those kids are just going to get annoyed.


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jason's gay and has no problem putting Audrey up so Vanessa's excuse because she's a lesbian and has to be loyal to LBGT community is crap. Jason can't wait to get rid of Audrey.
> 
> 
> 
> Audrey is really scheming and lying.  She should lay low for at least this week.  Those kids are just going to get annoyed.
Click to expand...


She said she wants to play like Dexter


----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jason's gay and has no problem putting Audrey up so Vanessa's excuse because she's a lesbian and has to be loyal to LBGT community is crap. Jason can't wait to get rid of Audrey.
> 
> 
> 
> Audrey is really scheming and lying.  She should lay low for at least this week.  Those kids are just going to get annoyed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She said she wants to play like Dexter
Click to expand...

She's the furthest thing from a Dexter mindset.


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G  eviction night, any guesses who will be next hoh?


----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


> Sarah G  eviction night, any guesses who will be next hoh?


Hope it isn't James.  He reminds me so much of Caleb from last year.  The girls seem pretty good at the comps this year though.  Do you think it could be endurance?


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G  eviction night, any guesses who will be next hoh?
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it isn't James.  He reminds me so much of Caleb from last year.  The girls seem pretty good at the comps this year though.  Do you think it could be endurance?
Click to expand...


I was thinking it will be a mental comp, I'm not good at guessing  

If it's a mental comp I'd bet on  Steve, Shelli or Jason. If it's physical I'm guessing Clay, Austin or Becky. If it's an endurance
I'd say Jackie. 

It will probably someone I didn't mention who wins. That's the way it always goes.


----------



## Sarah G

Did you see Jeff on his exit interview with Julie?  How cute was he?  He called Austin creepy, I agree!!


----------



## Gracie

I wanna see Austin, Shellie, Clay, Vanessa, Liz, Meg and Creepy Steve GONE. Soon.
The rest? Meh.


----------



## Sarah G

Spoiler: Winners



Liz and Shelly!


  Yay.


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> Spoiler: Winners
> 
> 
> 
> Liz and Shelly!
> 
> 
> Yay.



I got one of them right.


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> Did you see Jeff on his exit interview with Julie?  How cute was he?  He called Austin creepy, I agree!!



He is.


----------



## MikeK

drifter said:


> I haven't found anything to know whether the train story is true or not but I believed her.


Why would she lie about that?  

I does seem rather strange that someone could accidentally have something as improbable as that happen to them.  But two possibilities that occur to me are suicide or drugs/alcohol.


----------



## MikeK

Gracie said:


> I heartily dislike Audrey and her googly eyes. Been wanting her out since day one.


Audrey is quirky, as might be expected of one who has been surgically altered from male to female.  I neither like nor dislike her, mainly because I feel her eviction is inevitable. 



> James seems sane but I haven't seen enough of his play to know if he's an ass or not.


I would like James if he didn't wear that stupid camo visor -- along with the rest of his collection of bizarre head gear.



> Austin is an idiot.


A definite oddball.  I'm surprised that Liz hooked up with him.  She seems so sweet but apparently is a freaky little babe, i.e., unless she and Julia are gaming him.



> Meg is an irritant.


Meg is a bimbo.



> Jason irks me.


Me, too. 



> Vanessa is in the same realm as Audrey. Don't like either one.


Vanessa is a little nuts. 



> Becky who? Floater. She will float to the end. I hate floaters.


Why?



> In short..I don't much care for any of them.


Compared with some previous seasons they aren't a very appealing bunch.  But so far I'd like to see John, the dentist, and Becky or Jackie win the money. 

I'm glad they got rid of Jeff.  He is a detestable character.  I'd like to see Clay and Sherri booted.  They deserve each other.


----------



## Gracie

John would be ok if I didn't hear Bob Goldwaite every time he opens his mouth.


----------



## Sarah G

Audrey got backdoored and she went into the DR, stayed there for six hours, came out and went to the have not room and hasn't come out much at all since.  The HGs were allowed to take food to her so she may have been dehydrated from the slop.

Everyone is wondering if she'll have to show up for the eviction.  Yowza!


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> Audrey got backdoored and she went into the DR, stayed there for six hours, came out and went to the have not room and hasn't come out much at all since.  The HGs were allowed to take food to her so she may have been dehydrated from the slop.
> 
> Everyone is wondering if she'll have to show up for the eviction.  Yowza!



She's throwing a tantrum because she couldn't control the house.

Austin is getting creepier by the week, they should evict him next week.

Then after that Steve.


----------



## Michelle420

Audrey is so crazy.


----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Audrey got backdoored and she went into the DR, stayed there for six hours, came out and went to the have not room and hasn't come out much at all since.  The HGs were allowed to take food to her so she may have been dehydrated from the slop.
> 
> Everyone is wondering if she'll have to show up for the eviction.  Yowza!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's throwing a tantrum because she couldn't control the house.
> 
> Austin is getting creepier by the week, they should evict him next week.
> 
> Then after that Steve.
Click to expand...

He's gotta go.  I don't want Austin in the Jury House.  Hope the twins go far and Johnny but the other alliance has to start winning.


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Audrey got backdoored and she went into the DR, stayed there for six hours, came out and went to the have not room and hasn't come out much at all since.  The HGs were allowed to take food to her so she may have been dehydrated from the slop.
> 
> Everyone is wondering if she'll have to show up for the eviction.  Yowza!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's throwing a tantrum because she couldn't control the house.
> 
> Austin is getting creepier by the week, they should evict him next week.
> 
> Then after that Steve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's gotta go.  I don't want Austin in the Jury House.  Hope the twins go far and Johnny but the other alliance has to start winning.
Click to expand...


I think one of the twins likes Johnny mac and he likes them. Austin should go next week and after that then Steve.

I wouldn't mind seeing Jason, Jackie and James start winning and scare Shelli, Vanessa and Clay. 

While those groups target each other Johnny Mac and the twins align


----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Audrey got backdoored and she went into the DR, stayed there for six hours, came out and went to the have not room and hasn't come out much at all since.  The HGs were allowed to take food to her so she may have been dehydrated from the slop.
> 
> Everyone is wondering if she'll have to show up for the eviction.  Yowza!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's throwing a tantrum because she couldn't control the house.
> 
> Austin is getting creepier by the week, they should evict him next week.
> 
> Then after that Steve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's gotta go.  I don't want Austin in the Jury House.  Hope the twins go far and Johnny but the other alliance has to start winning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think one of the twins likes Johnny mac and he likes them. Austin should go next week and after that then Steve.
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing Jason, Jackie and James start winning and scare Shelli, Vanessa and Clay.
> 
> While those groups target each other Johnny Mac and the twins align
Click to expand...

What are they doing with the twins?  Everyone knows about them.


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Audrey got backdoored and she went into the DR, stayed there for six hours, came out and went to the have not room and hasn't come out much at all since.  The HGs were allowed to take food to her so she may have been dehydrated from the slop.
> 
> Everyone is wondering if she'll have to show up for the eviction.  Yowza!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's throwing a tantrum because she couldn't control the house.
> 
> Austin is getting creepier by the week, they should evict him next week.
> 
> Then after that Steve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's gotta go.  I don't want Austin in the Jury House.  Hope the twins go far and Johnny but the other alliance has to start winning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think one of the twins likes Johnny mac and he likes them. Austin should go next week and after that then Steve.
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing Jason, Jackie and James start winning and scare Shelli, Vanessa and Clay.
> 
> While those groups target each other Johnny Mac and the twins align
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are they doing with the twins?  Everyone knows about them.
Click to expand...


I know but they for them to both be in the house they ave to survive next weeks eviction. I think Austin needs to get booted this week. Next week maybe get rid of Steve.


----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Audrey got backdoored and she went into the DR, stayed there for six hours, came out and went to the have not room and hasn't come out much at all since.  The HGs were allowed to take food to her so she may have been dehydrated from the slop.
> 
> Everyone is wondering if she'll have to show up for the eviction.  Yowza!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's throwing a tantrum because she couldn't control the house.
> 
> Austin is getting creepier by the week, they should evict him next week.
> 
> Then after that Steve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's gotta go.  I don't want Austin in the Jury House.  Hope the twins go far and Johnny but the other alliance has to start winning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think one of the twins likes Johnny mac and he likes them. Austin should go next week and after that then Steve.
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing Jason, Jackie and James start winning and scare Shelli, Vanessa and Clay.
> 
> While those groups target each other Johnny Mac and the twins align
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are they doing with the twins?  Everyone knows about them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know but they for them to both be in the house they ave to survive next weeks eviction. I think Austin needs to get booted this week. Next week maybe get rid of Steve.
Click to expand...

Audrey is going this week though.


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's throwing a tantrum because she couldn't control the house.
> 
> Austin is getting creepier by the week, they should evict him next week.
> 
> Then after that Steve.
> 
> 
> 
> He's gotta go.  I don't want Austin in the Jury House.  Hope the twins go far and Johnny but the other alliance has to start winning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think one of the twins likes Johnny mac and he likes them. Austin should go next week and after that then Steve.
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing Jason, Jackie and James start winning and scare Shelli, Vanessa and Clay.
> 
> While those groups target each other Johnny Mac and the twins align
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are they doing with the twins?  Everyone knows about them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know but they for them to both be in the house they ave to survive next weeks eviction. I think Austin needs to get booted this week. Next week maybe get rid of Steve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Audrey is going this week though.
Click to expand...


Yeah she is basically gone. I just mean whoever wins tonight I hope they send Austin packing. It's just gross to watch Austin molest the twins seriously, something is wrong with him.


----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's gotta go.  I don't want Austin in the Jury House.  Hope the twins go far and Johnny but the other alliance has to start winning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think one of the twins likes Johnny mac and he likes them. Austin should go next week and after that then Steve.
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing Jason, Jackie and James start winning and scare Shelli, Vanessa and Clay.
> 
> While those groups target each other Johnny Mac and the twins align
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are they doing with the twins?  Everyone knows about them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know but they for them to both be in the house they ave to survive next weeks eviction. I think Austin needs to get booted this week. Next week maybe get rid of Steve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Audrey is going this week though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah she is basically gone. I just mean whoever wins tonight I hope they send Austin packing. It's just gross to watch Austin molest the twins seriously, something is wrong with him.
Click to expand...

Liz lets him though.  Everytime they sit down together, he's always pawing her and she just sits there like a dummy.  Julia doesn't get that close to him.


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think one of the twins likes Johnny mac and he likes them. Austin should go next week and after that then Steve.
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing Jason, Jackie and James start winning and scare Shelli, Vanessa and Clay.
> 
> While those groups target each other Johnny Mac and the twins align
> 
> 
> 
> What are they doing with the twins?  Everyone knows about them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know but they for them to both be in the house they ave to survive next weeks eviction. I think Austin needs to get booted this week. Next week maybe get rid of Steve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Audrey is going this week though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah she is basically gone. I just mean whoever wins tonight I hope they send Austin packing. It's just gross to watch Austin molest the twins seriously, something is wrong with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liz lets him though.  Everytime they sit down together, he's always pawing her and she just sits there like a dummy.  Julia doesn't get that close to him.
Click to expand...


I think she kind of feels stuck because he could blow up her game and make people paranoid and want to evict her before Julia gets in. She's kind of in a tough spot. But beyond that at the start of the show he had a girlfriend so I guess he suddenly doesn't  

Anyway I like Jason a lot he's funny. I am excited to see what happens after Audrey is gone. I dont hate any of the houseguests this year, but Audrey was the one I wanted most to leave so that's good.


----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are they doing with the twins?  Everyone knows about them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know but they for them to both be in the house they ave to survive next weeks eviction. I think Austin needs to get booted this week. Next week maybe get rid of Steve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Audrey is going this week though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah she is basically gone. I just mean whoever wins tonight I hope they send Austin packing. It's just gross to watch Austin molest the twins seriously, something is wrong with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liz lets him though.  Everytime they sit down together, he's always pawing her and she just sits there like a dummy.  Julia doesn't get that close to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think she kind of feels stuck because he could blow up her game and make people paranoid and want to evict her before Julia gets in. She's kind of in a tough spot. But beyond that at the start of the show he had a girlfriend so I guess he suddenly doesn't
> 
> Anyway I like Jason a lot he's funny. I am excited to see what happens after Audrey is gone. I dont hate any of the houseguests this year, but Audrey was the one I wanted most to leave so that's good.
Click to expand...

I want to see how she handles tonight.


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know but they for them to both be in the house they ave to survive next weeks eviction. I think Austin needs to get booted this week. Next week maybe get rid of Steve.
> 
> 
> 
> Audrey is going this week though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah she is basically gone. I just mean whoever wins tonight I hope they send Austin packing. It's just gross to watch Austin molest the twins seriously, something is wrong with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liz lets him though.  Everytime they sit down together, he's always pawing her and she just sits there like a dummy.  Julia doesn't get that close to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think she kind of feels stuck because he could blow up her game and make people paranoid and want to evict her before Julia gets in. She's kind of in a tough spot. But beyond that at the start of the show he had a girlfriend so I guess he suddenly doesn't
> 
> Anyway I like Jason a lot he's funny. I am excited to see what happens after Audrey is gone. I dont hate any of the houseguests this year, but Audrey was the one I wanted most to leave so that's good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to see how she handles tonight.
Click to expand...


Me too, she's a trip, super entitled diva!


----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Audrey is going this week though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah she is basically gone. I just mean whoever wins tonight I hope they send Austin packing. It's just gross to watch Austin molest the twins seriously, something is wrong with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liz lets him though.  Everytime they sit down together, he's always pawing her and she just sits there like a dummy.  Julia doesn't get that close to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think she kind of feels stuck because he could blow up her game and make people paranoid and want to evict her before Julia gets in. She's kind of in a tough spot. But beyond that at the start of the show he had a girlfriend so I guess he suddenly doesn't
> 
> Anyway I like Jason a lot he's funny. I am excited to see what happens after Audrey is gone. I dont hate any of the houseguests this year, but Audrey was the one I wanted most to leave so that's good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to see how she handles tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too, she's a trip, super entitled diva!
Click to expand...

I don't know how she's going to answer Julie's questions.  Audrey was allowed to eat and sleep on the floor instead of the have not chairs because she was gonna get a penalty nom anyway and also she was put on the block.  She also knows she's going home.  Julie should ask her why she shouldn't have to give some of that stipend back because she basically quit playing when things got tough.


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah she is basically gone. I just mean whoever wins tonight I hope they send Austin packing. It's just gross to watch Austin molest the twins seriously, something is wrong with him.
> 
> 
> 
> Liz lets him though.  Everytime they sit down together, he's always pawing her and she just sits there like a dummy.  Julia doesn't get that close to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think she kind of feels stuck because he could blow up her game and make people paranoid and want to evict her before Julia gets in. She's kind of in a tough spot. But beyond that at the start of the show he had a girlfriend so I guess he suddenly doesn't
> 
> Anyway I like Jason a lot he's funny. I am excited to see what happens after Audrey is gone. I dont hate any of the houseguests this year, but Audrey was the one I wanted most to leave so that's good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to see how she handles tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too, she's a trip, super entitled diva!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know how she's going to answer Julie's questions.  Audrey was allowed to eat and sleep on the floor instead of the have not chairs because she was gonna get a penalty nom anyway and also she was put on the block.  She also knows she's going home.  Julie should ask her why she shouldn't have to give some of that stipend back because she basically quit playing when things got tough.
Click to expand...


So many people want to get on that show, Audrey is really ungrateful.


----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liz lets him though.  Everytime they sit down together, he's always pawing her and she just sits there like a dummy.  Julia doesn't get that close to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she kind of feels stuck because he could blow up her game and make people paranoid and want to evict her before Julia gets in. She's kind of in a tough spot. But beyond that at the start of the show he had a girlfriend so I guess he suddenly doesn't
> 
> Anyway I like Jason a lot he's funny. I am excited to see what happens after Audrey is gone. I dont hate any of the houseguests this year, but Audrey was the one I wanted most to leave so that's good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to see how she handles tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too, she's a trip, super entitled diva!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know how she's going to answer Julie's questions.  Audrey was allowed to eat and sleep on the floor instead of the have not chairs because she was gonna get a penalty nom anyway and also she was put on the block.  She also knows she's going home.  Julie should ask her why she shouldn't have to give some of that stipend back because she basically quit playing when things got tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So many people want to get on that show, Audrey is really ungrateful.
Click to expand...

Another 45 minutes.


----------



## Sarah G

Spoiler: HOHs



Jackie - Yayy  Vanessa - Ick


----------



## Gracie

Audrey is mental.


----------



## Michelle420

What a bullshit edit for Audrey, so fake. She was a real baby didn't even show up to pov ceremony, all that special treatment.


----------



## Gracie

Julie is sucking her ass, is why. It's sickening.


----------



## Sarah G

Gracie said:


> Julie is sucking her ass, is why. It's sickening.


I think Julie was very direct with her.  Audrey has this weird thing where she'll say well they said I did this, and I did...  It's hard not to like her when she's being real like that.

I can see how Audrey would do what she did after thinking about it.  The entire house was against her for almost the entire game.  She failed.  It's hard trying to make nice with a bunch of people once they already hate you.  You begin to blow them off and caring about it gets to be less and less.

Glad she's gone.  Now on to getting Austin out and as it turns out, he is the target for the backdoor this week.


----------



## Michelle420

Sarah G said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Julie is sucking her ass, is why. It's sickening.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Julie was very direct with her.  Audrey has this weird thing where she'll say well they said I did this, and I did...  It's hard not to like her when she's being real like that.
> 
> I can see how Audrey would do what she did after thinking about it.  The entire house was against her for almost the entire game.  She failed.  It's hard trying to make nice with a bunch of people once they already hate you.  You begin to blow them off and caring about it gets to be less and less.
> 
> Glad she's gone.  Now on to getting Austin out and as it turns out, he is the target for the backdoor this week.
Click to expand...


Austin will leave this week and then the twins will be the next target then steve. After that the game will start to be more exciting in that we don't know who will win and what alliances will form. 

The next couple weeks will be predictable and somewhat boring.


----------



## Gracie

The twins seems ok. I like James still...and Jason is growing on me. John is great, but I can't handle his voice. I don't much like the rest in the house.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> The twins seems ok. I like James still...and Jason is growing on me. John is great, but I can't handle his voice. I don't much like the rest in the house.



Jason has a better social game than John. I think Shelli, Vanessa and Jackie are really playing the "game" best.

 I like the twins but Liz's plan to flirt for strategy isn't going to take her far. 

James had a hard life growing up in foster care until being adopted as a teen, even though he can be vulgar and goes too far sometimes in sex talk, I think he has a soft heart.  But I will pick Jason over James for now.

This cast isn't that bad really compared to other years. I don't really hate anyone Audrey was the one I liked the least and she's gone.

I'd like to see Becky and John do more in scheming and winning.


----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Julie is sucking her ass, is why. It's sickening.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Julie was very direct with her.  Audrey has this weird thing where she'll say well they said I did this, and I did...  It's hard not to like her when she's being real like that.
> 
> I can see how Audrey would do what she did after thinking about it.  The entire house was against her for almost the entire game.  She failed.  It's hard trying to make nice with a bunch of people once they already hate you.  You begin to blow them off and caring about it gets to be less and less.
> 
> Glad she's gone.  Now on to getting Austin out and as it turns out, he is the target for the backdoor this week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Austin will leave this week and then the twins will be the next target then steve. After that the game will start to be more exciting in that we don't know who will win and what alliances will form.
> 
> The next couple weeks will be predictable and somewhat boring.
Click to expand...

I just learned something abut Jackie that's interesting.  Her dad is retired now but he was the commander of the LAPD.  He ran the whole West side of LA.  Her Mom is a Sargent in the LAPD.  

She talked about it to sort of reinforce what loyalty and confidentiality means to her.  She said her whole life they stressed how important it was to keep things that need to be confidential.  

Just and interesting little factoid that she talked to Vanessa about.


----------



## Michelle420

Here's some interesting factoids about different hg's

James was raised in boys homes up into his teen years and then was adopted.



> James spent the first part of his life being raised in a boys’ home in South Carolina after his mother passed away from cancer and his father was unable to care for him. In his early teens, he was adopted by a Caucasian family and has called them mom and dad since. James loves his southern roots and served six years in the armed forces.



Meet the HG Get Real LOL



> Born and raised in Miami, Liz has become a mainstay on the Miami nightlife circuit. More than just a pretty face, Liz is known as a bit of a brainiac, having graduated cum-laude, but still spends plenty of time keeping up on pop culture. When it comes to dating, Liz wears her heart on her sleeve and is a true romantic looking for love. It will be a little difficult for her to separate the game from her personal feelings, but she’s well aware that her sultry, raspy voice and stunning looks can work magic with the men. Liz realizes she can come off intimidating and girls can be catty, so she plans on working extra hard on her relationships with the other girls in the house and hopefully be more of a friend, instead of a threat.


----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


> Here's some interesting factoids about different hg's
> 
> James was raised in boys homes up into his teen years and then was adopted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James spent the first part of his life being raised in a boys’ home in South Carolina after his mother passed away from cancer and his father was unable to care for him. In his early teens, he was adopted by a Caucasian family and has called them mom and dad since. James loves his southern roots and served six years in the armed forces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet the HG Get Real LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Born and raised in Miami, Liz has become a mainstay on the Miami nightlife circuit. More than just a pretty face, Liz is known as a bit of a brainiac, having graduated cum-laude, but still spends plenty of time keeping up on pop culture. When it comes to dating, Liz wears her heart on her sleeve and is a true romantic looking for love. It will be a little difficult for her to separate the game from her personal feelings, but she’s well aware that her sultry, raspy voice and stunning looks can work magic with the men. Liz realizes she can come off intimidating and girls can be catty, so she plans on working extra hard on her relationships with the other girls in the house and hopefully be more of a friend, instead of a threat.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I didn't think Liz was particularly smart especially letting Austin paw all over her all the time but it's nice to know she really is.  Vanessa says she feels protective of the twins because Austin is such a big mouth.  He is the reason everyone knows about the twins now.


----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The twins seems ok. I like James still...and Jason is growing on me. John is great, but I can't handle his voice. I don't much like the rest in the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason has a better social game than John. I think Shelli, Vanessa and Jackie are really playing the "game" best.
> 
> I like the twins but Liz's plan to flirt for strategy isn't going to take her far.
> 
> James had a hard life growing up in foster care until being adopted as a teen, even though he can be vulgar and goes too far sometimes in sex talk, I think he has a soft heart.  But I will pick Jason over James for now.
> 
> This cast isn't that bad really compared to other years. I don't really hate anyone Audrey was the one I liked the least and she's gone.
> 
> I'd like to see Becky and John do more in scheming and winning.
Click to expand...

John's getting downtime this week.  He's been on the block every week and it finally dawned on Shelli that it will eventually start pissing him off.  He's just quietly sitting there thinking.  Hope he's thinking about how to move forward.  There's just no way they can even entertain the idea of getting John out after all he's done for everyone.  Final four at least for him, I'm predicting.


----------



## Gracie

John needs to start playing for himself. Maybe he will get a clue eventually.


----------



## Michelle420

John will probably win because he is the favorite of everyone. But I am liking Jason more than John.


----------



## Gracie

Listening to John is pure torture.


----------



## Gracie

Sigh. And this group is like last years. NONE know how to say BUTTON. They all say Buh-un. Drives be bugshit.


----------



## MikeK

Sarah G said:


> [...]
> 
> I didn't think Liz was particularly smart especially letting Austin paw all over her all the time but it's nice to know she really is.


Liz is a little femme fatale and she's having fun toying with Austin, who clearly is completely taken with her.  The problem is Austin is a very big, very strange fellow who obviously has no experience with women and has proclaimed his love for Liz.  So I hope for Austin's sake she doesn't decide to turn her little game into a Samson and Delilah play.


----------



## Gracie

Liz is a tease. Shame on her.


----------



## Sarah G

MikeK said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> I didn't think Liz was particularly smart especially letting Austin paw all over her all the time but it's nice to know she really is.
> 
> 
> 
> Liz is a little femme fatale and she's having fun toying with Austin, who clearly is completely taken with her.  The problem is Austin is a very big, very strange fellow who obviously has no experience with women and has proclaimed his love for Liz.  So I hope for Austin's sake she doesn't decide to turn her little game into a Samson and Delilah play.
Click to expand...

She already has, she knows he would fall on his sword for her.  She's a Ho.


----------



## Sarah G

drifter said:


> John will probably win because he is the favorite of everyone. But I am liking Jason more than John.


He tried to flip Clay and Shelli last night.  Didn't work.  Vanessa should have followed through with Austin or Liz.


----------



## Gracie

Same o same o. One couple rules thru the whole game. Sigh.


----------



## Sarah G

This endurance has Johnny Mack's name all over it.  It would be funny if Jackie or Meg won too.


----------



## Gracie

I'd love to see the Vanessa/Clay/Shellie group disbanded. Oh yes.I would love it.


----------



## Michelle420

Jason's gone I won't watch it as much as I was before.


----------



## Sarah G

Spoiler: On the Block



James won endurance.  He put Shelli and Clay up, the entire house loves it and they are getting ready to play veto tonight.  James told everyone to leave the noms the same if they win.  Clay asked everyone to take Shelli down if they win and he will take her off the block if he wins it.

Shelli was crying her eyes out when she went on the block because they will be separated for two months and it is breaking her heart.   Can't wait to see who wins this pov and for Thursday


----------



## Sarah G

This is Steve from Big Brother.  It's pretty impressive.


----------



## Gracie

Steve is weird.
Meanwhile, I am sick of looking at Vanessa. Glad Clay is gone, but Shellie is just as bad. I'm hoping Becky grows a pair and slaps Shellie up with Vanessa.


----------



## Sarah G

Gracie said:


> Steve is weird.
> Meanwhile, I am sick of looking at Vanessa. Glad Clay is gone, but Shellie is just as bad. I'm hoping Becky grows a pair and slaps Shellie up with Vanessa.





Spoiler: On the Block



Shelli and Steve are going on the block.  Vanessa is being backdoored this week.  Everyone finally hates her as much as I do.  More than Shelli even.



Also, there's a double eviction this week.


----------



## Gracie

Sarah G said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve is weird.
> Meanwhile, I am sick of looking at Vanessa. Glad Clay is gone, but Shellie is just as bad. I'm hoping Becky grows a pair and slaps Shellie up with Vanessa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: On the Block
> 
> 
> 
> Shelli and Steve are going on the block.  Vanessa is being backdoored this week.  Everyone finally hates her as much as I do.  More than Shelli even.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, there's a double eviction this week.
Click to expand...

Really? COOL!!


----------



## Michelle420

I don't hate any of them, but since Jason left not been watching as much.


----------



## MikeK

I get a kick out of Meg.  I'd like to see her and Jackie or Becky win.  Second choice is Liz & Julia.  I want to see Shelli gone.  John annoys me.  So does James' silly head gear.  And I simply don't like Vanessa.


----------



## Gracie

I'm rooting for James.


----------



## Sarah G

Spoiler: POV Played, Veto Ceremony Tomorrow



They picked players and played for POV.  Steve won POV so he'll be taking himself off the block unless asshole Vanessa somehow talks him into keeping himself on the block.  Vanessa is already running around the house trying to find out whether she is the one going up.  She is but everyone is telling her she isn't.  Shit's gettin real


----------



## Gracie

I love it when those in power wind up in the shit pile.


----------



## Sarah G

Gracie said:


> I love it when those in power wind up in the shit pile.


Looks like the house may be flipping and wanting Shelli gone first.  Stay tuned.


----------



## Gracie

I don't know which ones I loathe more...Shelli, Vanessa or Liz. No. Wait. Steve. He's sooo creepy. Hmm. For now, i will focus on hoping either shel or van goes. I'm leaning towards van cuz I'm sick of her googly eyes.


----------



## Gracie

wtf?


----------



## Gracie

My spoiler didn't work.


----------



## Gracie

Steve is the stupidest player ever on BB.


----------



## Sarah G

Toss up between Steve and those dumbass twins.


----------



## Gracie

Julia seems to have a bit more class than Liz does.


----------



## Sarah G

Gracie said:


> Julia seems to have a bit more class than Liz does.


Julia is an idiot.  She never wants to play, she always tells everyone not to pick her...  Both of them are at summer camp.


----------



## Gracie

Actually, I like none of them but I especially HATE vanessa. Tired of her googly eyes, tired of her manipulations, tired of the idiots not seeing her as a major threat. The only one I DO like is James but I fear he won't get much further.


----------



## Sarah G

I think Johnny is one to cheer for but he may be going to the JH this week.  Vanessa called him into the room off the bathroom to talk.  He kind of said no, I don't need to talk.  She persuaded him to come and sit so he did.  She started in on her usual oh I can help you and I want to work with you.  He just cut her off.  He said I don't like you, I don't like the way you always cry and yell at everybody.  She just sat there looking at him but she tried again and he said no again.

She just got up and walked right up to the HOH and started lying about the conversation.  He followed her and told her how sketchy she was talking to him then running right up there.  She asked him to wait outside until she was done.

Nobody likes Vanessa so everyone is gonna want to take her to the end.  That's what I see happening.  I wish the dumb twins would take one of them down and backdoor Vanessa.  Can't stand that thing.


----------



## Gracie

The twins are pretty stupid at this game. And austin is thinking with his pecker.


----------



## Sarah G

Johnny Mack on guitar.  Wow


----------



## Sarah G

John Mac Mcenroe


----------



## Gracie

Been hanging out at SS and man oh man...I really dislike the twins. I thought Julia had a few more braincells than Fingered Liz but I guess not. 

And James disappoints me. All he wants to do is pull pranks, not do any game play. Vanessa is just insane and creeps me out. Jmac has no game. Meg is...Meg. Duh. Steve is a male Victoria from last season. Austin is pond scum.


----------



## MikeK

Gracie said:


> The twins are pretty stupid at this game. And austin is thinking with his pecker.


I think the twins are cute.  Either Liz is playing Austin to entertain herself and test her equipment on a strongman or Austin has succeeded in getting her horny.


----------



## Gracie

MikeK said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The twins are pretty stupid at this game. And austin is thinking with his pecker.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the twins are cute.  Either Liz is playing Austin to entertain herself and test her equipment on a strongman or Austin has succeeded in getting her horny.
Click to expand...

He finger bangs her twice a day..on camera. So yeah..he has made her horny. Her parents must be so proud.

She will never be remembered as Liz, One Of The Twins on BB. She will be forever remembered as Stinky Fingered Liz.


----------



## MikeK

Gracie said:


> Been hanging out at SS and man oh man...I really dislike the twins. I thought Julia had a few more braincells than Fingered Liz but I guess not.
> 
> And James disappoints me. All he wants to do is pull pranks, not do any game play. Vanessa is just insane and creeps me out. Jmac has no game. Meg is...Meg. Duh. Steve is a male Victoria from last season. Austin is pond scum.


What is it you don't like about the twins.  I think they're cute -- but I'm the father of three girls, grandfather of two, so that probably accounts for the difference of opinion.

Vanessa has an extremely voluminous and active memory, which probably accounts for the peculiar aspects of her personality -- as well as her skill at poker.  Prodigious people usually do seem a little nuts and she's no exception.  
James is rather annoying, especially with his cutesie-kitty headwear with ears.  I don't know what that is compensating for but it must be something strange.

I agree with your assessment of Austin.  I think of tattoos as self-mutilation and his body is covered with them.  And the hair.  I'm very surprised that Liz seems drawn to him.  Unless she's just entertaining herself by making use of him,, which would not surprise me.    

I was sorry to see Becky go.  Jackie, too.  I was glad to see Clay and Shelli go.

I like Meg.  How can one not like Meg?  She's a goofy little bimbo, but a good-natured one.  I hope she's a winner, but it's doubtful.  

I'd like to see Austin and Steve go next.  (Steve annoys the hell out of me.)


----------



## MikeK

Gracie said:


> He finger bangs her twice a day..on camera. So yeah..he has made her horny. Her parents must be so proud.
> 
> She will never be remembered as Liz, One Of The Twins on BB. She will be forever remembered as Stinky Fingered Liz.


Do you subscribe to that 24-hour access thing?


----------



## Gracie

No. I hang at SS most of the time now. That's where I catch up on most of the shenanigans.
Why do I not like the twins? Because they are bimbos. I liked Julia at first, but quickly became disgusted in general with her non game play. Liz is a skank. I have no respect for girls who have no brains or morals and she has none. 

James is there to get his 15 minutes of fame, I think. At first, I thought he would be a great player but...he soon proved he is nothing but a goof and doesn't care whether he wins or not. People who go on the show should want the money, not make bestest friendsies or be twat fingered for the world to see. And, she has no interest in sticking with Austin, unless he wins the money. Which means not only is she a skanky ho with no morals, she is also a gold digger. Until he runs out of money then she will be there. Once its gone, so will she.

Becky had the guts to put vanessa in her place. She has my respect for that. Jackie was just meh to me. I couldn't stand pussy boy Clay and I have known too many Shellie's in my life to remotely like her. She is a snobby cheerleader type and has my sisters name so that's a double whammy of disliking her.


----------



## Gracie

*Big Brother Updates*‏@BB_Updates
James to Meg- I might have to make a big move and just say fuck it if I get HoH. Put Austin and Liz up. One of them goes home #BB17


----------



## Sarah G

Austin and the twins are the lowest rated on Jokers list.  Gracie, can you check SS list to see where these three weasels stand?  I think Jokers might represent a good sampling of what America thinks of them.  I hope it comes out no matter what happens on the finale.


----------



## Gracie

Sarah G said:


> Austin and the twins are the lowest rated on Jokers list.  Gracie, can you check SS list to see where these three weasels stand?  I think Jokers might represent a good sampling of what America thinks of them.  I hope it comes out no matter what happens on the finale.


The Austwins are universally hated at SS. They call Austin the Sasquatch (spelling?), Liz the Fingered Slut and Julia is..well...another Victoria. Oh, and the twins are squealers they hate listening to on the feeds. They also make fun of their husky whiney voices and wish Austin would take the toilet paper out of his gross lice infested hair, lol.
Everyone at SS wants Jackie or Becky back in the house because both will go after the Austwins and Van.


----------



## Sarah G

Gracie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Austin and the twins are the lowest rated on Jokers list.  Gracie, can you check SS list to see where these three weasels stand?  I think Jokers might represent a good sampling of what America thinks of them.  I hope it comes out no matter what happens on the finale.
> 
> 
> 
> The Austwins are universally hated at SS. They call Austin the Sasquatch (spelling?), Liz the Fingered Slut and Julia is..well...another Victoria. Oh, and the twins are squealers they hate listening to on the feeds. They also make fun of their husky whiney voices and wish Austin would take the toilet paper out of his gross lice infested hair, lol.
> Everyone at SS wants Jackie or Becky back in the house because both will go after the Austwins and Van.
Click to expand...

I always wish I could see their reactions once they get on the outside and realize everyone hates them.  I never get to see that though.  These three though...  I've never felt this much contempt for HGs.  

I have a sick feeling they're going to win all the money except the America's Choice.


----------



## Gracie

Grodner wants Van to win so she will make sure it happens. You DO know the DR is involved in most of the plots and manipulating the HGs to do what the DR wants them to do, don't you?

Austin is going to get a big surprise when he finds out he is most hated. And Liz is so fucking dumb, she STILL has no clue that every day and every night she gets finger fucked by the hairy sasquatch....it is SEEN by everyone. Friends. Family. Co workers. EVERYONE. What a bimbo.


----------



## Gracie

You can get the scoops on what is happening, has happened, will happen from all previous shows and the current one if you follow EvelDick on twitter, don'tcha?


----------



## Sarah G

Gracie said:


> Grodner wants Van to win so she will make sure it happens. You DO know the DR is involved in most of the plots and manipulating the HGs to do what the DR wants them to do, don't you?
> 
> Austin is going to get a big surprise when he finds out he is most hated. And Liz is so fucking dumb, she STILL has no clue that every day and every night she gets finger fucked by the hairy sasquatch....it is SEEN by everyone. Friends. Family. Co workers. EVERYONE. What a bimbo.


I understand her parents are going to be interviewed this week.  Someone said her mother called BB and asked them to talk to her about sleeping with him and they refused.  They must think people out here just love watching them.  Puke.

I've heard that about BB manipulating things for years.  Maybe they think generating hatred for Austin/Liz will keep people watching, I don't know.  I just don't want those 4, Austwins  and Vanessa to win anything.


----------



## Sarah G

Gracie said:


> You can get the scoops on what is happening, has happened, will happen from all previous shows and the current one if you follow EvelDick on twitter, don'tcha?


I have the feeds and I barely watch anymore, I'm so disgusted.  I'm going to give Rob Cesterino a listen one of these nights, he has a show streaming and he is really good.  I also like Dan's website but he has so many people in his chat, it flies by too fast.  Rachel has a show as well streaming.  I think I'd be better off tweeting and listening to their shows than being so frustrated with the feeds.  I really like hearing other opinions.


----------



## Gracie

Right now, Dick is being roasted for his tweets. Let me go find it. It is spot on, lol.


----------



## Gracie

ok..found it, lol.

_Evel Dick - the biggest shit-talker, non-doer in BB history - spends 90% of his tweets calling Austin a shit-talker, non-doer. Well sure, Dick. It's easy to say that when you're production's favorite to the point where you're allowed to do things (pour drinks on people, burn them with cigarettes, etc.) that would get anyone on any other season kicked out.

You're a haggard, 52-year-old man who appears to be about 85 while Austin is a 30-year-old wrestler and gymnast. He wouldn't, but he damned sure would wipe the floor with your ass even though in Dick's state, it looks like a gentle breeze would shatter his Hepatitis-ridden bones._


----------



## MikeK

Sarah G said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grodner wants Van to win so she will make sure it happens. You DO know the DR is involved in most of the plots and manipulating the HGs to do what the DR wants them to do, don't you?
> 
> Austin is going to get a big surprise when he finds out he is most hated. And Liz is so fucking dumb, she STILL has no clue that every day and every night she gets finger fucked by the hairy sasquatch....it is SEEN by everyone. Friends. Family. Co workers. EVERYONE. What a bimbo.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand her parents are going to be interviewed this week.  Someone said her mother called BB and asked them to talk to her about sleeping with him and they refused.  They must think people out here just love watching them.  Puke.
> 
> [...]
Click to expand...

Wow.  

I don't use the live feeds so my only access are the 3x weekly segments and I've seen nothing to suggest Liz had become so receptive to Austin.  It appeared to me Austin was sexually captivated by Liz, following her around like an infatuated schoolboy while she seemed tolerantly amused by it.  But what I'm reading here suggests I'm as wrong as two left feet and Liz is a horny little pussy cat with exotic, and somewhat masochistic, taste in men.  

I must say I was surprised Thursday evening to see Liz cuddling cozily with Austin but it didn't occur to me it had gone this far.  My impression was Austin was hanging around for an occasional kiss and maybe a sneaky feel and that's as far as it went. 

Now I'm wondering if this bit of behind-the-scenes erotica might be a cleverly programmed, collaborative lure to attract live feed subscribers.


----------



## Gracie

Hang on. Let me see if I can find the vid of her getting fingered. Get the eye bleach ready. Stupid bitch thinks nobody (the cameras) can see them do that shit at night. Like, duh.

meh. I can't find it on youtube. Hallelujah. I saw enough of it at SS.


----------



## Gracie

Austin without his matty nasty hair.


----------



## Gracie

The Fingerbang. One of MANY.

http://33.media.tumblr.com/5cd541f58663109c37578cf1ab9a9ccc/tumblr_ntb3l8KQEq1rgkjp5o4_400.gif


----------



## Gracie

Liz finally seeing a tiny light of CAMERAS 27/7 and what that entails. Dumb bitch.


----------



## Gracie

To quote someone else's comment.....

_Who's going to be more shocked, Austin finding out Liz voted Jeff to stay or Julia finding out about fingergate?_


----------



## Sarah G

Austin was just talking about that hinkey vote for Jeff.  Some of them were talking about how Jeff and Liz were on the hammock together and Austin said that never happened that he ever saw.  He said he would shut that down immediately like he did when he found Liz and Jeff under the covers.  

He has no idea she was that vote for Jeff to stay.  Finding that out would really upset Judas.


----------



## Gracie

Austin is a pussy. I wanna see Julia's face when she gets a dose of the whole internet and youtube of Liz's Fingergate with the Sasquatch.


----------



## Sarah G

Gracie said:


> Austin without his matty nasty hair.


He's still creepy looking.


----------



## Sarah G

The twins are talking to Johnny right now.  Looks like the vote flipped yet again and Steve is going.


----------



## Gracie

It will change again by Thursday. 
The DR is working it to keep Jmac in.


----------



## MikeK

Gracie said:


> Hang on. Let me see if I can find the vid of her getting fingered. Get the eye bleach ready. Stupid bitch thinks nobody (the cameras) can see them do that shit at night. Like, duh.
> 
> meh. I can't find it on youtube. Hallelujah. I saw enough of it at SS.


It certainly appears Liz is getting more than Austin's finger.  If her daddy is watching this he's going to paddle her little ass.  

This notoriety assures that Austin and the twins have a career in porn films if they are interested.


----------



## Gracie

Skippy (one of the camera men), moves the camera when they are fucking. But fingering..he just couldn't pass that up, lol.


----------



## Gracie

Just a few gems for shits and giggles:

About Austin - Athilates (Austins website)

julia: white rice is made of flour, right? (oy)

Latest HOH brainstorm:  rock, paper, scissors on who to vote out.

Jun Song ‏@JunDishes 
OMG Liz on the sidelines at this HOH looking more and more like somebody's aunt who used to be a hooker, every day. #BB17

Jun Song ‏@JunDishes 
If I had to choose between licking Austin or licking my shower drain I would actually tongue down my shower drain. #BB17


----------



## Sarah G

Gracie said:


> It will change again by Thursday.
> The DR is working it to keep Jmac in.


Good.  Hope it's Jackie coming back.  Even Becky.


----------



## Sarah G

Gracie said:


> Just a few gems for shits and giggles:
> 
> About Austin - Athilates (Austins website)
> 
> julia: white rice is made of flour, right? (oy)
> 
> Latest HOH brainstorm:  rock, paper, scissors on who to vote out.
> 
> Jun Song ‏@JunDishes
> OMG Liz on the sidelines at this HOH looking more and more like somebody's aunt who used to be a hooker, every day. #BB17
> 
> Jun Song ‏@JunDishes
> If I had to choose between licking Austin or licking my shower drain I would actually tongue down my shower drain. #BB17


Jun Song was Season 4 winner.  She's so mean, she's funny.  Kind of like ED.


----------



## Gracie

Dick's a dick. Jun is a female version of Dick. Both must be offspring of Trump.


----------



## Sarah G

Gracie said:


> Dick's a dick. Jun is a female version of Dick. Both must be offspring of Trump.


I loved ED's season as much as I loved Janelle and Kaysar's.  This season doesn't hold a candle to the great BB HGs.  Seriously.


----------



## Gracie

Janelle rocked it.

"Take that, BITCHES!"


----------



## Sarah G

What up, Kaysar..


----------



## Gracie

Kaysar is so purdy, lol. Too trusting, but damn good eye candy.


----------



## Sarah G

Spoiler: Eviction



Too bad the Ghost is gone.  



Now I hate all of them.


----------



## Gracie

Sigh. Been at twitter and SS and I know what happened. This season sucks, too.


----------



## MikeK

I recently watched the posted video clip of Liz writhing in the thrall of orgasm and it's very obvious that Austin is screwing her one way or another.  

Last night I noticed that Liz's occupation is that of Marketing Coordinator, which means all of her co-workers, including her employer, along with about 75% of Americans with television sets, have watched Little Lizzie being boffed by an extremely freaky fellow under the most un-romantic circumstances imaginable.

What this implies is Liz either will be out of a job or she will be the topic of many toilet-wall adages and aphorisms.  In a sense, Liz has fallen into competition with Monica Lewinsky.


----------



## Gracie

Yup. And that is what Twitter and SS and many other websites are saying as well. Liz is fucked. Figuratively and otherwise. Maybe she can get a job doing porn when the show is over.
What a stupid STUPID thing to do.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

Gracie said:


> Austin without his matty nasty hair.



Wow, he does look a lot like a nastier Bob Saget.

Well, this game is his to lose, or Liz's - she is the lynch pin holding together two alliances. Her affair with Austin is just gross.


----------



## Sarah G

Double eviction this week.  If James wins veto, he can stay alive to win.  Good lord, I've never seen a season where they let a three person alliance intact this late in the game.  Vanessa must not be as BB savvy as she thinks.  



Spoiler: On the block



James and Meg are on the block.


----------



## Sarah G

I wanted to let you all know you can get the live feeds free the last week of the competitions or whatever week you want.  When you order, you get a week free trial.  Just make sure you cancel after the 7 days are up.  Keep the email they send you so you know how to cancel.


----------



## Gracie

James winning veto is good. James playing the game correctly is bad.
If they don't get the austwins out....one of them will win because it will most likely be austin and liz.


----------



## MikeK

I'd like to see either Meg and James or Liz and Julia win.


----------



## Gracie

Not meg. She shouldn't be on the show, period. Bad knees, can't win shit, sleeps all the time. Yuck. Fingered Liz, hell no! Julia...meh. Just another floater like Steve. I'm still rooting for James.


----------



## Sarah G

Gracie said:


> Not meg. She shouldn't be on the show, period. Bad knees, can't win shit, sleeps all the time. Yuck. Fingered Liz, hell no! Julia...meh. Just another floater like Steve. I'm still rooting for James.


Last night she was giving him a handy.  After, she hugged him and she said I really like you.  

I need her gone, I swear.


----------



## Gracie

James lost his bed, too. Why? He was complaining there are cum stains all over it.

Those two use all the beds, jack off all over them, don't bother to wash the sheets and expect everyone to lay in it. Its disgusting.


----------



## Sarah G

I'm watching season 6 again for awhile.  I am so sick of 17.


----------



## Gracie

The last two seasons pretty much sucked. Last year, we were doomed with Frankie. This year, doomed with Vanessa/austwins.


----------



## Sarah G

Vanessa was up there with steve asking him what he would do in different scenarios and he was just telling her everything she wanted to know.


----------



## MikeK

I like Meg because she's a goofy Brooklyn babe and James is her only buddy, so I am sorry to see them go.  I think the Twins are going to prevail and I'm hoping to see Vanessa and Steve go next.  I dislike them both.


----------



## Gracie

I haven't kept up much cuz the ones left are skanky in so many ways. Meg, I liked at first, but the more I read of the shit she was saying, the more I disliked her. 
I like James, but he played a very bad game.
It is what it is. Now they can sleep, eat, play in Jury since they all were so bad that is where they ended up.


----------



## Sarah G

Gracie said:


> I haven't kept up much cuz the ones left are skanky in so many ways. Meg, I liked at first, but the more I read of the shit she was saying, the more I disliked her.
> I like James, but he played a very bad game.
> It is what it is. Now they can sleep, eat, play in Jury since they all were so bad that is where they ended up.


Oh it's hilarious.  Steve got HOH and put Austin and Liz up.Liz is the target.  She is crying and sobbing SO loud.  

I saw a tweet on Hamsterwatch that said, Liz is crying and Live Feeders everywhere are celebrating!

We're waiting for them to play VETO today to see who goes out on Thursday.


----------



## Sarah G

Looks like they're playing now.  In about 4 hours, we'll know.  I'll place the answer as a spoiler when I find out.


----------



## Sarah G

Spoiler: Veto Winner



Austin won, I think he'll save himself and Steve will put Julia up.


----------



## MikeK

It appears Julia has been quietly harboring hostile disapproval of her sister's romantic (erotic) involvement with a hairy, tattooed (self-mutilated) freak.  If this is true I wonder if her motivation is conscious or pre-conscious, protective or envious.


----------



## Sarah G

MikeK said:


> It appears Julia has been quietly harboring hostile disapproval of her sister's romantic (erotic) involvement with a hairy, tattooed (self-mutilated) freak.  If this is true I wonder if her motivation is conscious or pre-conscious, protective or envious.


I think she feels the same disgust as everyone else.  Her sis looks like a skank hanging out with that pig.


----------



## Sarah G

I wish they would do one thing right this season and get Liz out the door tonight.


----------



## MikeK

Sarah G said:


> I think she feels the same disgust as everyone else.  Her sis looks like a skank hanging out with that pig.


I agree with that assessment.  I think the twins are very pretty girls.  There is a sweetness about them which has been sullied by Liz's surprising attraction to a man whom I regard as the diametric opposite of the _type_ she would choose, e.g., Clay, who is clean-cut and handsome.   Austin is a sleazy character who looks like he smells bad.  

One aspect of that relationship I failed to consider until now is because Julia is an identical twin of this now infamously degraded girl her future will be equally affected.  

As the father of three girls, now grown women -- two of whom are mothers, I'm very curious to know what the twins' father thinks of Liz's libertine conduct -- especially on national television.  She now has a reputation that would accommodate a career in porn films and I'm wondering if she might take a step in that potentially lucrative direction.

Anyway, I was away last night (Thursday, 9/10) and I forgot to record B/B so I have no idea what happened.  I recall both twins were on the Block, so who was evicted?  Liz or Julia?


----------



## Sarah G

MikeK said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think she feels the same disgust as everyone else.  Her sis looks like a skank hanging out with that pig.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with that assessment.  I think the twins are very pretty girls.  There is a sweetness about them which has been sullied by Liz's surprising attraction to a man whom I regard as the diametric opposite of the _type_ she would choose, e.g., Clay, who is clean-cut and handsome.   Austin is a sleazy character who looks like he smells bad.
> 
> One aspect of that relationship I failed to consider until now is because Julia is an identical twin of this now infamously degraded girl her future will be equally affected.
> 
> As the father of three girls, now grown women -- two of whom are mothers, I'm very curious to know what the twins' father thinks of Liz's libertine conduct -- especially on national television.  She now has a reputation that would accommodate a career in porn films and I'm wondering if she might take a step in that potentially lucrative direction.
> 
> Anyway, I was away last night (Thursday, 9/10) and I forgot to record B/B so I have no idea what happened.  I recall both twins were on the Block, so who was evicted?  Liz or Julia?
Click to expand...

They had videos from all of their families.  The twins' mother wasn't on the video, not sure if that was her dad or not but there are questions about why she didn't participate in the vid.


----------



## Gracie

Ack. Just....ACK! Last nights show was awful. FRANKIE and his skanky sister as a reward.  Done on 9/11, with a gal that said she hates america and americans. Well done! Not.

EvelDick had a cow at twitter about it.


----------



## MikeK

Sarah G said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears Julia has been quietly harboring hostile disapproval of her sister's romantic (erotic) involvement with a hairy, tattooed (self-mutilated) freak.  If this is true I wonder if her motivation is conscious or pre-conscious, protective or envious.
> 
> 
> 
> I think she feels the same disgust as everyone else.  Her sis looks like a skank hanging out with that pig.
Click to expand...

I didn't start watching BB-17 until a few weeks had passed.  I recall when I did start watching Liz showed zero interest in Austin.  In fact she seemed a bit put off by him, so it came as a surprise when she suddenly became receptive to him.

Recalling something I once read about a young girl who was so traumatized when a boy she had a deep crush on turned away from her and took up with her best friend she reacted by sleeping around freely and acquired the reputation of "town pump."  So it occurs to me now that Liz started in with Austin shortly after the Shelli put her hooks into Clay.  

As I said, I missed the first few weeks of Big Brother so I don't know if Liz had shown any interest in Clay.  But if she did it could have something to do with her behavior with Austin.  

What do you think?


----------



## Gracie

I think Liz is bored and the "bad boy" thing took over. She HAS been seen in his company since this thing has been over, but I think she is just with him as a joy ride. It won't last.

Sorry, you didn't ask me, but I answered anyway with my humble opinion.


----------



## Gracie

Nuff said.


----------



## Sarah G

And the winner is... 



Spoiler: Winner...



Steve!  Liz won 50000.00 and James won America's Favorite Player winning 25000.00



Out of the three left, I am happy with that.  Vanessa was pretty pissed at Steve for evicting her.  I'm surprised she didn't cry.

Watching the backyard interviews now.  One of my favorite parts of the season.


----------



## Gracie

Not on here yet, but I am stoked to know Vanessa got dumped at 3rd. I hated that bitch.


----------



## sealybobo

Sarah G said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I told you before but I just love Julie Chen.  She always dresses so cute and she is so funny.  She just told a story on her show about how Carrie Underwood's dogs accidentally locked the car doors with her 4 month old baby inside.  She said Carrie was so scared and worried but before Carrie could say Jesus Take The Wheel,  her brother came to her rescue to break the window.
> 
> Julie was laughing at that joke herself..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julie's funny. Did you know she's married to Les Moonves who is also the chief executive of CBS. I think Big Brother has always been her pet project. She said in an interview I read that she likes strong players especially the villains people who are not afraid to get blood on their hands and she can't stand floaters. She said if she was in the house she be a competitive strong player. she does seem to have a good sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I knew she was married to that ultra rich guy and one reason I like her so much is she is so down to earth and engaging anyway.  She's not a snob.  She can be tough like with those racist house guests a couple of years ago but she's good at what she does.
Click to expand...

We are going to find out she was complicit and knew her husband was a sexual predator.  No way she didn't know.  In fact, how do you think she got on all these shows?  

And then she doesn't go on her show THE TALK to talk about what's going on but then she goes on to host big brother where she can pretend nothing happened?

Kathy Griffin accuses Julie Chen of enabling Leslie Moonves

And when you watch the show where the girls on the talk discuss Justin Timberlake and Janet Jackson's breast incident, you will see Julie Chen was the only one who wasn't supportive of Janet Jackson.  That's because her husband was hell bent to destroy Janet's career because she didn't properly apologize to him after the incident.  Yea les, we know what that means.  In other words she didn't blow you.

Julie Chen sold her soul for fame and fortune.  She's a fake.  A phony.


----------

